
Ask HN: Have emails been sent for first YC Open Office Hours? - superfresh
Deadline for applications was yesterday (9&#x2F;21). Have accepted&#x2F;rejected emails been sent to founders yet? Has anyone who applied received a response yet?
======
katm
We sent out the emails at 10am PT today. If you haven't received an email,
shoot a note to info at ycombinator.

~~~
Devon912
I still have not received a response

------
milkmanjr
Applied. no response yet.

